#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  應徵文學創作特區版主

## M.S.Keith

基於在下對於寫最文章的熱愛~以及現任版主 拉昂大哥無法長挪出時間上線管理文版
所以 我在此斗膽的應徵成為文學創作特區的版主 希望能夠對那些喜愛創作文章的獸近一份心力 

縮然我也可能無法成為很好的版主  不過希望狼王能給我表現的機會~

以上

----------


## 狼王白牙

經過查證* M.S.Keith* 在 * 文學創作特區*  之發文數有 180 篇以上.

本身有在寫小說, 並且願意回應版友之文章; 現任版主亦曾經推薦過

因此同意上任  感謝有這份對狼之樂園貢獻的心意

----------

